
Amazon Halo wearable tracks activity, body fat, emotions - jonbaer
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/27/amazon-hal-wearable-tracks-activity-body-fat-emotions.html
======
allears
Amazon "promises" to respect your privacy. Do you trust them?

